# hashi



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

After years of a hypothyroid finally a little over a year ago I went to an endo and had a biopsy and everything was good. He said my goiter which is pretty big but gives me no problems was caused by hashi. My thyroid goiter has been the same size for the past 6 years so its not getting any bigger. I currently have no health insurance and where i live there is no real cheap way to keep it monitored. Every 6 months its blood work and every year its an ultrasound to make sure it isnt growing. I understand the blood work but really is all the ultrasounding really a must. I mean its been biopsied and was found fine and it doesnt seem to grow an larger or smaller either (which would be nice) Does it ever end?


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

No.

How large is large? My endo won't monitor anything over 3.5cm. And remember no cancer now, does not mean no cancer ever and not growing now does not mean no growing ever. These things can grow and can turn to cancer. It is not the kind of thing you ignore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

evernight said:


> After years of a hypothyroid finally a little over a year ago I went to an endo and had a biopsy and everything was good. He said my goiter which is pretty big but gives me no problems was caused by hashi. My thyroid goiter has been the same size for the past 6 years so its not getting any bigger. I currently have no health insurance and where i live there is no real cheap way to keep it monitored. Every 6 months its blood work and every year its an ultrasound to make sure it isnt growing. I understand the blood work but really is all the ultrasounding really a must. I mean its been biopsied and was found fine and it doesnt seem to grow an larger or smaller either (which would be nice) Does it ever end?












Could you post the results/comments on your last ultra-sound?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can change, yes. I know of one person who gets biopsied every year. Yes, post your lab results.


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

right lobe of the thyroid is 6.5 cm in length x 3.3 x 2.4 cm. The left lobe is 6.9 cm in length x 2.9 x 3.7cm. the isthmus is 1.4cm. The thyroid parenchyma is heterogeneous. Note is made of an echogenic focus in the right lobe inferiorly, 1.5 x 0.7 cm. The left lobe echogenic nodules present left lobe upper pole measuring 7mm and 6mm, unchanged since previous examination. IMPRESSION: Enlarged thyroid gland which is markedly heterogeneous in echotexture with calcified nodules.


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

T4 14.3 REFERENCE RANGE 6.1 - 12.2
THS 0.07 REFERENCE RANGE 0.34 - 5.60
Last lab results endo lowered my synthroid dosage from 175 to 125.. anxiety has gotten much better with the lower dosage. Due for more blood work on June 10th. Probably be scheduling another ultrasound. Endo (which I can afford to see anymore) said once a year ultrasounds will be fine he didnt mention anything about repeated biopsy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Um...well, that's a pretty big drop...but you were hyper.

The calcification is of a concern.

Have they ever run a thyroglobulin? http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

evernight said:


> right lobe of the thyroid is 6.5 cm in length x 3.3 x 2.4 cm. The left lobe is 6.9 cm in length x 2.9 x 3.7cm. the isthmus is 1.4cm. The thyroid parenchyma is heterogeneous. Note is made of an echogenic focus in the right lobe inferiorly, 1.5 x 0.7 cm. The left lobe echogenic nodules present left lobe upper pole measuring 7mm and 6mm, unchanged since previous examination. IMPRESSION: Enlarged thyroid gland which is markedly heterogeneous in echotexture with calcified nodules.


Calcified nodules ..............................; that would definitely entail FNA like pronto.

Did you have FNA?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

evernight said:


> T4 14.3 REFERENCE RANGE 6.1 - 12.2
> THS 0.07 REFERENCE RANGE 0.34 - 5.60
> Last lab results endo lowered my synthroid dosage from 175 to 125.. anxiety has gotten much better with the lower dosage. Due for more blood work on June 10th. Probably be scheduling another ultrasound. Endo (which I can afford to see anymore) said once a year ultrasounds will be fine he didnt mention anything about repeated biopsy.


Please read this about calcified nodules.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12112538


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

No I have never had that test done. I have always been HYPO not HYPER. I am one of the uninsured so its hard to come up with the money to get the things done that need to be done. I just take my meds, get my blood work done and save the money to get the ultrasound once a year and hope for the best. Thats all I can do.


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

Yes i had a biopsy about 8 months ago. 5 different places and everything came back great. The Endo said it was just Hashimoto and although it probably wouldnt get any smaller that based on his 30 years experiences it reached as large as it would get.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

evernight said:


> No I have never had that test done. I have always been HYPO not HYPER. I am one of the uninsured so its hard to come up with the money to get the things done that need to be done. I just take my meds, get my blood work done and save the money to get the ultrasound once a year and hope for the best. Thats all I can do.


Yes; I have to do the same. Just no extra money laying around. Just so you know we understand the situation and we will try to help best we can.

Try this and see if you turn up anything.

find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx

Ga. is horrible. I called around a few years back about a mammogram and the going rate was $800.00. No sympathy or empathy whatsoever!


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

I trued that site a few weeks ago and where i live theres nothing. I am going to get insurance that will start in July so I am hoping it will all be good. I trust the Endo i saw and he really acted like it was no big deal. His main concern was that my family doctor had me on to high a dose of the synthroid so he wanted it lowered ASAP. He said Doctors always think they give you a high enough dose and it will shrink it.. he said 1, It almost never shrinks and 2. to much meds makes a whole different run of symptoms. I had it tested after he adjusted it but I dont have those new results. They said it was normal. I need to call them and get them.


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my primary doc.. last blood resullts from Dec 2011
0.25 TSH
1.6 T4
2.8 T3

Not sure if this helps or what it means


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

evernight said:


> Just got off the phone with my primary doc.. last blood resullts from Dec 2011
> 0.25 TSH
> 1.6 T4
> 2.8 T3
> ...


Are you feeling better on the lower dose? It is hard to say what it means mainly because those are the Total 3 and 4, not the FREE T3 and 4.

The Frees are the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. The Totals are bound, unbound and in the case of T3 also rT3 which is reverse T3.

Also, in the future please always include the range as different labs use different ranges.

What a mess we are all in. We cannot afford insurance and we can't afford to not have it.

I sure hope you are okay and I am glad that insurance is on the horizon for you!


----------



## evernight (May 22, 2012)

They didnt give me the ranges but said they were normal. I actually feel great. I dont even think about it until its doctor time and they always feel my neck and freak because its so big. Then they claim its gotten bigger so they rush me for an ultrasound and its the exact same size its been for 6 years. Tends to freak me out.


----------

